# Candy-Striper Dodge



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This came from a Gent’ and board-member, Raypunzel.

I believe it’s a casting by another member- Roger Corrie. It’s an excellent rendition in a great scale- closer to HO than many others. 

Ray did an excellent clean-up job on the body and laid the decals down straight and flat. I’m sure it wasn’t that easy. He also did the bumpers. 

I can only stake claim to about 10% of the work here, as it was just about how you see it here when it arrived. 
I cleaned up some war-wounds, touched up the decals, painted silver window trim and door handles, plus repainted and black-washed the front grille to bring out some more detail. 
Also, I polished the bumpers to offset them from the silver painted bits. 

A chassis with some period style wheels and a full clear-coat finished it all off.





























I’m really pleased I got such a nice piece that still left a little room for me to add my stamp.
Thanks so much Gents-

These guys did a great job and deserve the Kudo’s. 



Cheers..


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

Phil,
I think I'd like it returned please 
Ray


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

raypunzel said:


> Phil,
> I think I'd like it returned please
> Ray


 
Thank you! I take this as very high praise.

It looks as if you wouldn’t have much competition in trying to get it back though—


You and I seem to be the only ones’ who like it. 



Cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah Phil, If you're not into collecting MOPARS, I know someone who is. :devil:

Looks great, always did like that Ramchargers Dodge.

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Great looking old MOPAR slot car! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I think you send that here Boss... Nice ride..Great work buy all 3 parties.


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Neat looking car, Boss. The Painted trim takes the "toy" look away from the piece.
In the second pic, if you can ignore the slab of track that it is sitting on, the car looks like a 1:1! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very cool. Aesome job on that baby.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great Job Boss9 ! has that great "Period" look. Has good Mojo ! :thumbsup: 


Neal :dude:


----------

